# In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?



## Administrator (24. November 2004)

*In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## steffenthebrain (24. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

Warum muss das nur alles so teuer sein


----------



## Renner404 (24. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				steffenthebrain am 24.11.2004 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum muss das nur alles so teuer sein



Mich stören ja nur die monatlichen Preise, mit einer einmaligen Gebühr, zB für den Client wär ich ja einverstanden.


----------



## Buesel (24. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

ist es für einen arbeitenen menschen doch nicht.


----------



## ShadowSoul (24. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				Renner404 am 24.11.2004 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> steffenthebrain am 24.11.2004 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und du meinst die bei z.b Everquest 2 47 vorhandene server sind umsonst?

hier die quelle: http://www.gdmag.com/pdfs/EverQuest.pdf

klar is es nicht schön weiter geld zu zahlen, aber würde man nur einen server nutzen würde das lag pur bedeuten, was den spiel spass deutlich mindern würde..

und an alle EQ2 spieler die sich über die ständigen patches beschweren: seid froh, so wird das spiel nur besser und die ganzen texte werden bald deutsch sein sowie der Geforce 6800 serie bug wird bald behoben sein..


----------



## Kajetan (25. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				Buesel am 24.11.2004 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ist es für einen arbeitenen menschen doch nicht.



Nein, für einen arbeitenden Menschen ist das nicht zu teuer. Doch ein arbeitender Mensch hat nunmal nicht die Zeit für ein typisches MMORPG. Ich zB. habe mit Ultima Online zähneknirschend aufgehört, weil ich dummerweise nicht mit nur 3h Schlaf täglich auskommen kann und mein Leben nicht nur aus Arbeit und Ultima Online bestehen sollte.

Dass eine Reihe vielversprechender MMORPG-Projekte im Laufe der letzten Zeit eingestellt wurde, ist durchaus nachzuvollziehen. Der Markt hierfür wird maßlos überschätzt ...


----------



## Buesel (25. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				Kajetan am 25.11.2004 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Buesel am 24.11.2004 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieviel spielst du denn?
ich komm ca auf eine stunde am tag - macht 30 im monat - dann kostet mich eine stunde ca 40 cent! finde ich nicht teuer!


----------



## Kajetan (25. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				Buesel am 25.11.2004 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel spielst du denn?



Ich habe früher bis zu 6h täglich, am Wochenende quasi rund um die Uhr gespielt. Doch ein wenig zu viel 



> ich komm ca auf eine stunde am tag - macht 30 im monat - dann kostet mich eine stunde ca 40 cent! finde ich nicht teuer!



Die Kosten spielen für einen Werktätigen auch kaum eine Rolle, darum ging es mir auch nicht.

Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass so gut wie alle MMORPG's nur dann ein erfolgreiches Spielerlebnis bescheren, wenn man sehr viel Zeit investiert und sich Stunden damit vergnügen kann, den eigenen Char durch stupides Abschlachten von Ratten, Holzhacken oder anderem Bullshit so langsam aufzupäppeln. Als ich noch sehr viel Zeit und Muße hatte, war das auch kein Problem. Doch mittlerweile ist mir der Zeitaufwand hierfür zu schade. Ich habe letztlich mal wieder Ultima Online reaktiviert, doch nach zwei Stunden ödem Erz-Abbaus wieder aufgehört. Gähnnnn! Ebenso ein Versuch über eine Woche StarWars Galaxies zu spielen. So derart zäh und mühsam und stupide ...

Arbeiten muss ich schon tagsüber, ich habe keine Lust auch noch abends oder am Wochenende an meinem Char zu arbeiten. WoW möchte hier ja einen anderen Weg gehen ... schau mer mal.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

[X] Keins
Ich will nicht pauschal für etwas bezahlen unabhängig davon ob ich es nutz oder nicht Und außerdem habe ich Rollenspiele meist leiber als SP Part, wo man etwas mehr machen kann als Monster metzeln und Chatten. Ich will ne schöne Story erleben. Sicherlich ein D2 macht Spaß, aber das könnte ich nicht jeden Tag für X Stunden Spielen und dann auch noch über Monate hinweg.


----------



## Jeel (25. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				Renner404 am 24.11.2004 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> steffenthebrain am 24.11.2004 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheinbar hat hier Niemand beim GuildWars Beta Event mitgewirkt. GuildWars steht WoW in nichts nach und ist zudem noch von ehemaligen Blizzard Mitarbeitern ins Leben gerufen worden! 
Das beste an der ganzen Sache ist jedoch, dass man keine monatlichen Gebühren zu leisten hat, sondern nur den einmaligen Kaufpreis! Wer sich jetzt fragt wie das finanzierbar sein soll!? Alle 6-9 Monate ist ein Addon geplant, was man aber nicht kaufen muss um GuildWars weiter spielen zu können. 

Ich persönlich hatte viel Spass an den ersten beiden Beta Events und die Grafik ist einfach richtungsweisend für MMORPGs. Leider ist das Pre-Order Paket in Deutschland nur schwer zu bekommen! Aber die Final Version wird zeitgliech Weltweit  ab Anfang Februar verfügbar sein! 

Wer mehr wissen möchte sollte www.guildwars.com besuchen.

Mfg
Jeel


----------



## scretch (25. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.11.2004 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich ein D2 macht Spaß, aber das könnte ich nicht jeden Tag für X Stunden Spielen und dann auch noch über Monate hinweg.




über jahre sag ich da nur *g*

aber wow wird hoffentlich so richtig geil, und ich denk auch als schüler kann man sich die 11-14 euro pro monat leisten, da muss man vllt mal woanders sparen....is alles eine sache der prioritäten....


----------



## Troppy (25. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

mir fehlt immer wieder 
* [x] keines *


----------



## Montares (25. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

das mit den kosten sehe ich relativ entspannt. 
klar sind 15 euro im monat viel geld, aber wenn ich jeden tag nur 2 zigaretten weniger rauche, hab ich das geld wieder drin und lebe obendrein sogar etwas gesünder


----------



## Herr-Sengele (25. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				Montares am 25.11.2004 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den kosten sehe ich relativ entspannt.
> klar sind 15 euro im monat viel geld, aber wenn ich jeden tag nur 2 zigaretten weniger rauche, hab ich das geld wieder drin und lebe obendrein sogar etwas gesünder




imho sind 15/Monat nicht viel Geld. Das ist immer relativ zu sehen. Ich denke nicht das Onlinerollenspiele als Zielgruppe maßgeblich Schüler o.ä. haben. Für diese mögen 10-20€/Monat relativ viel Geld sein aber seid doch mal ehrlich. Dieses Game zockt man sicherlich +30 Stunden/Monat, und das für 15€. Das ist doch kein Geld? Leute die kein Geld haben sollen sich imho nicht darüber beschweren dass so etwas Geld kostet, schließlich werden Server bereitgestellt, Patches geliefert etc. Seit wann wurden Spiele zum Lebensnotwendigen Gut erklärt? So etwas ist immernoch ein Luxusgut, auch in unseren Breiten.


gruß,

@troppy:
Keines ist die oberste Möglichkeit.


----------



## Kampfiltis (27. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

Keines

Mal davon abgesehen, dass für mich die Story das einzig reizvolle an Rollenspielen ist, will ich einfach nicht soviel Zeit in ein Spiel investieren. Ich spiele eher nach Lust und Laune, weshalb es meist vorkommt, dass ich ein Spiel nur alle paar Monate mal für ein paar Stunden spiele und mich stattdessen anderen Spielen witme. Da würde sich ein MMORPG nie und nimmer lohnen.


----------



## o00o (27. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

ich würde es nicht vom titel des spieles abhängig machen sondern mehr von den mitspielern die ich beim probemonat (der sollte schon drin sein  )
antreffe
ich glaube die mitspieler, wie die im grunde so drauf sind, wäre für mich wichtiger als in welchem spiel ich genau nun rumlaufen würde


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.11.2004 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Keins
> Ich will nicht pauschal für etwas bezahlen unabhängig davon ob ich es nutz oder nicht Und außerdem habe ich Rollenspiele meist leiber als SP Part, wo man etwas mehr machen kann als Monster metzeln und Chatten. Ich will ne schöne Story erleben. Sicherlich ein D2 macht Spaß, aber das könnte ich nicht jeden Tag für X Stunden Spielen und dann auch noch über Monate hinweg.



Dito!
Deswegen wird für mich nie ein Online-Rollenspiel in Frage kommen. Ich wünsch mir lieber mehr gute SP Rollenspiele   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## t-r-w (29. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

Ich selbst werde wohl kaum ein Spiel im Netz spielen. Lan Partys lass ich mir noch eingehen, aber alles andere ist wohl langfristig zum Scheitern verurteilt. Spielen im Internet ist langweilig, du kennst die anderen in den seltesten Fällen, bei ner Lan Party mit Freunden ist das was ganz anderes.
Du kennst die meisten, Bier und Pizza ist auch nicht schlecht und den Rest nimmst du auch nicht allzu ernst. Es scheitert halt einfach am Feeling!!!


----------



## maxx2003 (29. November 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

Warum gibt es immer diesen unsinnigen Auswahlpunkt: *Keine Angabe/Weiß nicht* ?  
Entweder man plediert auf keines, was ich auch getan habe, oder man wählt sich eines der genannten Games aus.
So schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


----------



## McManus (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

Es ist eindeutig viel zu teuer 11-15 Euro pro monat .
Manche werden jetzt wieder sagen: die sever bezahlen sich ja nicht von selbst.
dazu: wenn hundertausende spieler 11 euro im monat bezahlen dann ist dies schon mehr als die sever in 2 monaten kosten und es gibt noch das wort WERBUNG, mit werbung von bekannten Firmen könnte die sever leicht  finanziert werden !!!


----------



## Rabowke (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				McManus am 02.12.2004 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eindeutig viel zu teuer 11-15 Euro pro monat .
> Manche werden jetzt wieder sagen: die sever bezahlen sich ja nicht von selbst.
> dazu: wenn hundertausende spieler 11 euro im monat bezahlen dann ist dies schon mehr als die sever in 2 monaten kosten und es gibt noch das wort WERBUNG, mit werbung von bekannten Firmen könnte die sever leicht  finanziert werden !!!


schwachsinn. wir reden hier von von 2-4 server, sondern von 50+ im fall von wow z.b. des weiteren gibts noch programmierer die am laufenden band updates, verbesserungen etc. ins spiel bringen. meinste die arbeiten für lau?

und werbung ist ja wohl die dümmste idee. jeder regt sich auf wenn auf der hp xy nur ein werbebanner kommt. und wenn ich spiele möchte ich kein werbebanner sehen. _coca cola präsentiert ihnen "WoW" - schon damals tranken helden das göttliche braune gesöff!_ ... lass mal.


----------



## Shadooo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

An die Personen die sich über die monatlichen Kosten beschweren ein kleines Beispiel:
Es gibt Spiele wie z.B. Deus Ex, Thief 2 (um neuere zu nennen) die man für *40E* !! kauft und dann ca. 20 - 30 Stunden spielt, danach ist es langweilig sie nochmals zu spielen weil man ja alles kennt und es keinen Multiplayer gibt. Ich denke das ein dueschnitts Spieler die spiele in ca. 3 Wochen durchgezockt hat. Und für dieses einmalige spielen zahlt man 40-50€ !
Bei einem MMORPG zahlt man 10-15 € für einen Monat !! Ich hoffe ihr versteht auf was ich hinaus will ... also heult nicht rum sondern fragt euch warum ihr  in der Vergangenheit Singleplayer Spiele mit 30 Stunden Spielzeit gekauft habt. 

cu 
Shadooooooooooooo


----------



## jallack (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				McManus am 02.12.2004 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eindeutig viel zu teuer 11-15 Euro pro monat .
> Manche werden jetzt wieder sagen: die sever bezahlen sich ja nicht von selbst.
> dazu: wenn hundertausende spieler 11 euro im monat bezahlen dann ist dies schon mehr als die sever in 2 monaten kosten und es gibt noch das wort WERBUNG, mit werbung von bekannten Firmen könnte die sever leicht  finanziert werden !!!




wenn ich werbung höre fang ich an zu kotzen 
*************** da zahl ich lieber die server ******************

für ein werbefreies hobby


----------



## MaXpo (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

natürlich wow es gibt nix besseres, was für eine frage  grüße an die wow com


----------



## Darkpaladin (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

Also Ich denke man bezahlt immerhin schon das Game selbst und dann solls nochmal so horrende Gebühren geben ? Also dann lieber die Möglichkeit von Freeshards. Sollen sie doch die Games verkaufen und ein paar kostenpflichtige Server haben aber bitte auch Freeshards für die die sich weniger leisten können.. Also Ich könnte auch mit ner Werbeeinblendung bevor man spielen kann leben. Von mir aus 30 Sekunden Werbung und danach kann Ich dann kostenfrei zocken. Ansonsten empfehle Ich allen die gern Rollenspiele Online zocken Neverwinter Nights. Da zahlt man nämlich nur einmalig und danach nichtmehr. Ok die Server da sind von Spielern aber wen störts ? Man muss halt nur suchen um die zu finden die einem Gefallen und die brauchbaren herausfiltern.  Ansonsten würden mich einige games davon interessieren.. Aber ich bin nicht bereit mehrfach zu zahlen.. Sollten sie Möglichkeiten schaffen daß man zwischen zahlen oder Werbung am Anfang auswählen kann, hätten die Firmen vermutlich auch gleich höhere Gewinne. Denn wer jetzt zahlt wird auch weiter zahlen um keine Werbung zu haben und bei den andern könnten sie durch Werbeeinnahmen immerhin auch was verdienen.

Oder halt ne Art Gamerkonto erstellen daß man net nen dauernden Vertrag hat sondern einfach Geld überweisen kann mit nem Stichwort ( dem Account halt ) und dann wieder für die gewisse Zeit die das Geld reicht spielen kann.. Dann kann derjenige der weiss daß er jetzt erstmal keine Zeit hat sich nämlich auch sein Geld sparen und sobalds weitergeht kurz was überweisen. 

So far.


----------



## dsk-eule (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

[x] RagnarökOnline

ich spiel scho seit april diesen jahres ro un bin immernoch voll dabei.
es kost nur max 12€ pro monat (bei mehr monatn wirds weniger) un is immer voll lustig un sieht echt knuffig aus (anime style). die welt wird immer mehr ausgebaut und es sind immer öfter auch events (z.t auch von spielern organisiert). alles in allem dat beste spiel was ich kenne


----------



## TobiasRiper (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 24.11.2004 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Scheinbar sind unter euch ungläubige! Denn diejenigen die wirklich einTeil einer Welt mit Abenteur, Monster, Drachen und ähnliches sein wollen, sind auch bereit den angemessenen Tribut zu zollen! Alle anderen sind nur Waschweiber! Die liber den ganzen Tag am Jammern sind, als Heldentum zu verrichten! 15 Silver ist eine gerechte Steuer für den Schutz des allmächtigen Overlords! Er könnte euch Jammerlappen auch erst gar nicht in seiner Welt rezidieren laßen! Also zahlt gefälligst den angemessen Preis und werdet ein Teil des Abenteurs! Welche svon euch bestimmt und geformt wird. Diejenigen welche lieber stupide nach regeln Spielen die von anderen festgesetzt wurden, wie es bei SP RPG`s der Fall ist, können sich ja weiter wie Schaffe leiten laßen! Aber wir Wölfe sind lieber unser eigens Schicksall Schmiede! Und wer sich die 15Silver nicht leisten kann, soll sich lieber Gedanken machen warum nicht! Denn es ist, für die erlaubnis die unendliche Welten zu benutzen,  nicht zuviel verlangt. In diesem Sinne Kommt nach Freeport und meldet euch bei Ragok der Schlächter! Er wird euch in einer Welt voll Abenteur führen, in der ihr auch bereit seid dem Overlord 15 Silver als Steuer zu bezahlen. 



 Und altet euch von den Ikzar fern. Sie sind, bis auf Jarlaxl, feige Echsen. 


PS: Wir sehen uns auf Innovation in den Gemeindelanden von Freeport.
       Verachtungsvoll euer Inquisitor Phith der Herzlose


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 24.11.2004 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


[x] World of Warcraft

For the Horde!


----------



## Kinzi (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 19.12.2004 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 24.11.2004 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah für die horde

gegen wow suckt alles voll ab


----------



## pro-gamer (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

In KEINES weil ich ISDN64 hab


----------



## Straly (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				pro-gamer am 19.12.2004 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> In KEINES weil ich ISDN64 hab



Ja und? SWG und EQ2 lässt sich damit locker zocken  



			
				TobiasRiper am 18.12.2004 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar sind unter euch ungläubige! Denn diejenigen die wirklich einTeil einer Welt mit Abenteur, Monster, Drachen und ähnliches sein wollen, sind auch bereit den angemessenen Tribut zu zollen! Alle anderen sind nur Waschweiber! Die liber den ganzen Tag am Jammern sind, als Heldentum zu verrichten! 15 Silver ist eine gerechte Steuer für den Schutz des allmächtigen Overlords! Er könnte euch Jammerlappen auch erst gar nicht in seiner Welt rezidieren laßen! Also zahlt gefälligst den angemessen Preis und werdet ein Teil des Abenteurs! Welche svon euch bestimmt und geformt wird. Diejenigen welche lieber stupide nach regeln Spielen die von anderen festgesetzt wurden, wie es bei SP RPG`s der Fall ist, können sich ja weiter wie Schaffe leiten laßen! Aber wir Wölfe sind lieber unser eigens Schicksall Schmiede! Und wer sich die 15Silver nicht leisten kann, soll sich lieber Gedanken machen warum nicht! Denn es ist, für die erlaubnis die unendliche Welten zu benutzen,  nicht zuviel verlangt. In diesem Sinne Kommt nach Freeport und meldet euch bei Ragok der Schlächter! Er wird euch in einer Welt voll Abenteur führen, in der ihr auch bereit seid dem Overlord 15 Silver als Steuer zu bezahlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh ein Wurm der vor D'Lere sein Knie beugt  Möge er euch, eures gleichen und Freeport ins verderben führen  
Ich, meines zeichens Dunkelelfe, habe dieser Stadt mit freuden den Rücken gekehrt.


----------



## warboss (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				ShadowSoul am 24.11.2004 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Renner404 am 24.11.2004 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es gibt aber viele mmorpgs im netz die 1. kostenlos sind 2. besser sind als manche für die man bezahlen muss und 3. man muss nicht in den laden gehen ca 45 euro bezahlen´und dann nochmal monatlich was .......man ann es sich einfach runterladen


----------



## Schlumpf111 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*



			
				t-r-w am 29.11.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst werde wohl kaum ein Spiel im Netz spielen. Lan Partys lass ich mir noch eingehen, aber alles andere ist wohl langfristig zum Scheitern verurteilt. Spielen im Internet ist langweilig, du kennst die anderen in den seltesten Fällen, bei ner Lan Party mit Freunden ist das was ganz anderes.
> Du kennst die meisten, Bier und Pizza ist auch nicht schlecht und den Rest nimmst du auch nicht allzu ernst. Es scheitert halt einfach am Feeling!!!


Aber die Leute dort kannst ja kennen lernen. Oder etwa nich?


----------



## ich98 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: In welches Online-Rollenspiel werden Sie sich stürzen?*

aus zwei Gründen nicht:
1. die Gebühren sind mir zu teuer
2. mit ISDN macht das keinen Spaß, da dass auch wieder zu teuer wird.
ich98


----------

